# 1936 schwinn question



## redline1968 (Dec 17, 2010)

just got my fenders and rack and bars for my 36? schwinn. I got them on and the rear fender seems to be needing a rubber spacer to fit right.  it doesn't seem right to me.   did they have a spacer or mabey i have a different frame year?  any help would be appreciated thanks mark


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 19, 2010)

i think its a c model frame.  thanks mark


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 19, 2010)

looks like you have a $900 rack there lol


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 19, 2010)

lol... i nearly died when i saw that price.  wish i had a stack of them...OLO


----------

